# Viele Videos mit unterschiedlicher Lautstärke auf einheitliche Lautst. angleichen



## zirag (15. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

gibt es ein Tool, dass viele Videos auf eine Lautstärke bringt?

Ich habe ca. 120 Videos , einige sind extrem leise andere wiederrum extrem laut und einige normal. 
Ich möchte aber nicht jedes einzelne Video manuell anpassen. Wisst ihr da Rat 


Danke schonmal. 


mfg ZiRaG


----------

